# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Desarrollan tecnologías que permiten monitorear cultivos desde el aire

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se trata de avioncitos, globos aerostáticos y helicópteros.  _Es una alternativa a las imágenes satelitales (que cuestan US$ 6000 cada una). La investigación es impulsada por el Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP) y la Universidad Pontifica Católica del Perú (PUCP). Ya lo probaron en plantaciones de camote, papa y espárragos en la Costa.  _ *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* El Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP) y el departamento de Ingeniería de Universidad Pontifica Católica del Perú (PUCP) desarrollaron tres tipos de sensores remotos que permiten tomar fotografías multiespectrales desde el aire para monitorear cultivos. Se trata de aviones, globos aerostáticos y helicópteros. 
Nuestra idea era mejorar el sistema de monitoreo de cultivos en Perú, explicó Andrés Flores, coordinador general del Proyecto de Agricultura de Precisión para cultivos de Agro exportación y Seguridad Alimentaria. En Perú, el monitoreo de cultivos se realiza de forma manual, lo que demanda mano de obra, apuntó Flores. 
En los países desarrollados se usa el monitoreo satelital, indicó, tras resaltar que el sensor remoto es una alternativa más barata a las imágenes satelitales, cuyo costo alcanza los US$ 6000 cada una. Nosotros buscamos un sistema que pudiera aplicarse a las características del agro en Perú, subrayó. 
Este sistema podría favorecer a las empresas que deben realizar monitoreos de cultivos para cumplir con sus certificaciones, acotó.  *El avión* 
El avión tiene 1,20 cm de largo, con capacidad de carga de 1 kg. Como al resto de los vehículos, se le ajusta una cámara digital, una computadora, un dispositivo GPS (Global Posititioning System, por sus siglas en inglés) además de la electrónica asociada al control de la aeronave. 
Puede funcionar tanto con electricidad como con gasolina. No obstante, el Proyecto comprobó que la primera es más limpia, genera menos vibración y puede volar durante una hora. El avión despega y toma las fotos (hasta 10 mil por hora) y aterriza, indicó Flores. Las cámaras contienen unos sensores que captan la reflectancia de luz en diversas longitudes de onda gracias a la ayuda de filtros ópticos. 
Una vez en tierra, las imágenes se procesan para generar un mosaico, que permite calcular el índice vegetativo, que ayuda a precisar eventos como el estrés hídrico o una plaga, entre otros, detalló Flores. 
(Las imágenes) permiten tomar decisiones más precisas y más rápidamente, resaltó tras apuntar que esta tecnología podría costar hasta US$ 10 mil. 
El avión fue probado en plantaciones de papa, camote y palta en la Costa peruana. Dos empresas, una productora de azúcar de caña y la otra, de espárragos de exportación, han solicitado al Proyecto que prueben este sensor en sus cultivos. Asimismo, proyectan evaluar su adaptación en la Selva y en la Sierra.  *Diferentes aeronaves* 
Además del avión, construyeron otros dos dispositivos: globos aerostáticos de aire caliente y de helio y helicópteros aeromodelos. 
Según Flores, los globos aerostáticos de helio son los que han dado mejor resultado frente a los de aire caliente, que requieren más personal para ser manejados y muy poco viento para funcionar. Ambos pueden alcanzar los 300 mts de altura y su tamaño es de 3 mts de ancho por 4 mts de alto. Su costo aproximado es de US$ 10 mil, sin contar los costos por los equipos informáticos, de unos US$ 8000. La ventaja de los globos es que se mantienen estáticos y permiten obtener imágenes de mejor calidad, recalcó. 
Los helicópteros, de 1,30 mts de largo con capacidad de carga de 1 kg, en un radio de 100 metros. Es un poco más difícil de controlar y más costoso. Se nos han caído dos, indicó. Estos vehículos cuestan unos US$ 1500 más los gastos básicos por los equipos informáticos, según detalló. 
Según Flores, el avión es el que mejor se ha adaptado de los tres sensores aéreos. El avión como sensor remoto aéreo promete ser una herramienta muy útil. Puede trabajar con o sin viento mientras el globo, usa bajo viento, menos que el helicóptero, afirmó, tras resaltar su mayor versatilidad y menor costo frente a los otros dos diseños. 
Por otro lado, adelantó que en un año esperan comenzar a comercializar el avión y a ofrecer un servicio de monitoreo a las empresas agrícolas.Temas similares: Desarrollan innovador sistema que reduce costos de mano de obra y produce altas densidades en uva de exportación Artículo: Exportadores desarrollan agenda para posicionar a Perú como proveedor mundial de alimentos Artículo: Presentan Software Para Monitorear Conflictos Hídricos Publican proyectos que aprueban planes de contingencia por contaminación del aire Región Lima monitoreará calidad del aire de provincias de Huaura, Barranca, Huaral y Cañete

----------

